# The Seeker: The Dark Is Rising (2007)



## digs (Jul 25, 2007)

One of my favourite series of books ever, The Dark is Rising sequence by Susan Cooper, has been filmatised. Here's the trailer: YouTube - The Dark Is Rising Trailer

I practically cried myself to sleep after watching it. It looks TERRIBLE. They seem to have ignored the story in favour of crappy Disney jokes aimed at pubescent teens. "Can I fly?"!?!?!?? What the hell is that? This guy's meant to be humanity's last hope? The gravity of the beautifully crafted original story seems to have been totally lost (yes...I may be slightly infatuated with the novels ), and WORST OF ALL, 11 year-old Will Stanton has been cast as a mid-teen American boy trying to pull chicks. That's just a travesty of casting, especially in a story which is so immersed in British culture and legend. They could have done so much with this movie - probably nothing with the commercial pull of LotR or Harry Potter, but they could easily have made something amazing while maintaining the integrity of the books. There's so much scope for cool stuff in there! Usually I'd go along to see a crap looking movie just for some laughs, but I'm going to have to boycott this one entirely.

Anyone else as aggrieved as I am? Or am I just strange?


----------



## The Ace (Jul 25, 2007)

Those scum should be hung up by the balls, and whoever gave permission for this travesty should be made to live in Los Angeles.

  If Cooper is still alive, she must be desperate for cash, and if she's dead I hope she haunts the bastards.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 25, 2007)

Having never read the books I thought the trailer looked OK when I saw i tonight while watch the Simpsons movie.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 25, 2007)

Lucien21 said:


> Having never read the books I thought the trailer looked OK when I saw i tonight while watch the Simpsons movie.



Do yourself a favour and read the books, see why they are classics of children's literature, then add your voice to the condemnation of this piece of crap.


----------



## jackokent (Jul 25, 2007)

The Ace said:


> Those scum should be hung up by the balls,


 
I think you should stop holding back and say what you mean Ace

Completely agree however, this is a travesty and an insult to a wonderfully gifted, inspirational writer.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 25, 2007)

I have mixed emotions about it.  This modernizing of beloved classics and making them more "accessible" to the movie-going audience is by far and away the thing I hate most in screen adaptations (if they weren't _already_ accessible, people wouldn't still be reading them, and no one would be interested in making a movie).  On the other hand, it's just a few seconds in a trailer and may not be representative of the movie as a whole. 

If it's ten minutes of annoying contemporary teen nonsense at the beginning and the rest is true to the book ... it _might_ be worth gritting one's teeth and sitting through that part to get to the better parts.  Maybe.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 26, 2007)

Just watched the trailer, and it looked alright - a pretty run of the mill popcorn flick. Having said that, though, I've only read _Under Sea, Over Stone_ and never had any desire to read further. I can understand why the filmmakers would modernise it, though. You have to remember that this wouldn't be aimed at adults who read the book in their young years and cherish it, but at pre-teens and teenagers who most likely would never have read the book. The former audience is small, the second big, and the bottomline is dollars. A period film is not going to draw the kiddies, as much as it would please purist. Although I will agree on the point of casting an American over a Brit, that seems excessive. Especially considering the popularity of a certain Potter boy.

And just quickly, Ace, I know your comments were fairly tame by today's standards, but please keep in mind that this is and has always been a family-friendly site, and use language and behaviour appropriate to that ethos.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 26, 2007)

No Culwich, I will not moderate language that was entirely justified.  They have taken an excellent book and turned it into moronic drivel.

At least we now know why PTerry won't let the Americans near his work.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you have missed the point, Ace.  Culhwch is the one doing the moderating -- that being his job here -- and you've just been reminded of the rules.  No one's saying you shouldn't express your shock, dismay, or outrage, just please choose your words with more care.  "Moronic drivel" gets your point across just fine without the rest of it.

(As for associating this sort of modernization with Americans, you have seen the new BBC "Robin Hood" haven't you?  Seems to me that this sort of thing goes on everywhere.)

Culhwch, the books are still in stores, still being read by modern children and teenagers.  And "The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe" put up big numbers as a period piece.  I don't think movie-makers show much respect for kids by assuming they can't understand or identify with anything that isn't strictly contemporary.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 26, 2007)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Culhwch, the books are still in stores, still being read by modern children and teenagers. And "The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe" put up big numbers as a period piece. I don't think movie-makers show much respect for kids by assuming they can't understand or identify with anything that isn't strictly contemporary.


 
Very true, Teresa. Though I imagine the numbers of kids reading Cooper would be but a fraction of those reading Lewis. Certainly, I knew of Lewis since childhood, and yet I only stumbled on Cooper last year, shelving her books at the library where I worked.

As I said, I believe it comes down to the filmmakers' (and I'm talking not only directors here, but the producers and studios - who would have more of a say, putting up the funding) perogatives. Some will love a book and want to be as faithful as possible, others will carve up a book in an attempt to make as much money as possible. There are plenty of both around. But in this instance I see the latter coming to the fore.

And I am in total agreement with your last point - they don't show respect for kids if they are making that assumption.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 26, 2007)

The Ace said:


> No Culwich, I will not moderate language that was entirely justified. They have taken an excellent book and turned it into moronic drivel.


 
As Teresa said I had no issue with your view, Ace. We've never been about moderating opinions on this site, and I apologise if I was misunderstood. But if you will peruse the Rules, it is quite clear that the _language_ you used bordered on the unacceptable, and was thought so by a number of moderators. Hence the post.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 26, 2007)

My language bordered on the unacceptable because Walden Media's conduct is obscene.  I am not usually given to such colourful language but felt that the point had to be made.   I admit my opinions were coloured by the fact  that I was one of the kids who spent the mid 'seventies awaiting the release of the next, 'Dark is rising,' as my parents awaited "Narnia," and today's kids queued for Harry Potter.  These books were very special to kids who actually wanted to read.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 26, 2007)

What bothers me, Culhwch, is that the movie people so often try to have it both ways:  They want the buzz that goes with something classic and well-loved, but they don't want to be hampered by those very qualities that _made_ it classic and well-loved.

But I'm still waiting to see how _much_ of this they ruin before I pass judgement.  They'll have to go a long way to match what was done to _Earthsea_...


----------



## murphy (Jul 26, 2007)

The Ace said:


> Those scum should be hung up by the balls, and whoever gave permission for this travesty should be made to live in Los Angeles.


 
Please, I live in Los Angeles and I don't want any more people moving here.   There are already too many people from other states and countries that move here making horrible traffic congestion.   So please send them elsewhere if you want to punish them.


----------



## svalbard (Jul 31, 2007)

I have just seen the trailer and I nearly wept. It is many years since I have read the book but I have very fond memories of it. There was a darkness and menace to it that seems missing from the trailer. But I suppose they are aiming for the general public and ticket sales, so you can't really blame them.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 31, 2007)

I find it hard not say anything anti American.  Usually.  

What I will say is that the movie industry is largely financed by American business .  These producers/financiers have no faith in the American people and so are more inclined to Americanise a story and make it more digestible for the apparently brainless American public.  

Teresa makes a valuable point.  The BBC's Robin Hood was awful.  Entertaining but completely lacking in any literary significance.  Even the one time quirky BBC is becoming Americanised.  However, only American  cinema know fully how to bastardise a story.  I have flashes of Kevin Costner the prince of thieves.  Somebody once said that if they were ever to commit suicide they would take Costner with them for making that film. I can not remember who said that.  Perhaps I made it up.  

Back to our beloved Susan Cooper...  Why they could not make this film lovely and quirky like Narnia and Harry Potter, I do not know.  Some fantasy works with the British weirdness and some fantasy works with the American weirdness.  As much as the British have a definite brand of fantasy I think America has a great track record too.  The Neverending Story, Labrynth, The Goonies etc etc etc etc.  All top films.  

The question that remains.... is this film really "The Dark is Rising"?  Probably not.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but I just read this YouTube comment on the movie:



> it's no overreaction. crying is appropriate.


----------



## Urien (Jul 31, 2007)

This makes me sad. The Dark is Rising had tremendous quiet menace and was quintessentially British.

Perhaps they're worried about Brit fatigue with HP and Narnia.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 31, 2007)

That is a good point Andrew.  Though usually the studios will drain an idea completely.  I wonder if there are issues with having too many British heroes in Hollywood movies?


----------



## High Eight (Aug 2, 2007)

Feel the hatred:

Register at IMDb.com


----------



## purple_kathryn (Aug 13, 2007)

I've bought the dark is rising sequence on Amazon (thought I'd see what the fuss was about).

So I've just started Over Sea Under Stone.  Reminds me a lot of the famous five (I'm waiting for someone to have a "gay time" although there was a "gosh", "jolly clever" and an "isn't it fabulous!" all on one page).  Are the books actually linked (please don't go into detail)?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 13, 2007)

_Over Sea, Under Stone_ was written for younger children and is less closely linked to the others than the rest are to each other.   

The story doesn't really begin to gather any mythic power until _The Dark is Rising_.


----------



## ElaisPuppy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dark Is Rising*

where are you guys finding these signs (The Seeker: The Dark is Rising - In Theatres October 5, 2007)?   I'm hoping for some crossover action since Claude from Heroes is in this movie!


----------



## purple_kathryn (Aug 14, 2007)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> _Over Sea, Under Stone_ was written for younger children and is less closely linked to the others than the rest are to each other.
> 
> The story doesn't really begin to gather any mythic power until _The Dark is Rising_.


 
Just started that now

The merriman character just seems to be a different person with coincidentally the same name though.


----------



## The Ace (Aug 14, 2007)

purple_kathryn said:


> Just started that now
> 
> The merriman character just seems to be a different person with coincidentally the same name though.



Wait until he develops,


----------



## Wyvern (Aug 14, 2007)

purple_kathryn said:


> I've bought the dark is rising sequence on Amazon (thought I'd see what the fuss was about).
> 
> So I've just started Over Sea Under Stone.  Reminds me a lot of the famous five (I'm waiting for someone to have a "gay time" although there was a "gosh", "jolly clever" and an "isn't it fabulous!" all on one page).  Are the books actually linked (please don't go into detail)?



That was really my only problem with the series. I loved the plots and ideas, but the kids didn't sound like kids to me. They all sounded like they'd completed a degree in chirpy optimism from Oxford. But then I never got on with Enid Blyton either.


----------



## digs (Aug 15, 2007)

I recommend reading _The Dark is Rising _first and then going back to _Over Sea, Under Stone_. I know _The Dark is Rising _was written later, but it seems a much better opening to the sequence to me - sort of like _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe _compared with _The Magician's Nephew _(although written in a different order, obviously). _Over Sea, Under Stone _is still a great book - it just doesn't have that epic quality that the others have.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmmm yeah it might make a bit more sense if I'd done that but I'm a terribly "in order" kind of person.

It does really read like a famous five book  - which isn't an insult because I adored the famous five.

As far into Dark as I am and what I remember of the trailer- they don't seem terribly alike so far.

Fortunately for me I'm not too hard on book -> movies.


----------



## swlrir (Aug 19, 2007)

Beyond imagining??




I've just (yesterday!) finished my umpteenth reading of the complete sequence, and my daughter came back from the cinema and said she had seen a showcard for the film sort of tucked away in a corner of the cinema. At least they aren't promoting it!

I've been saying, ever since FOTR, that at last a film could be made (technically) to do justice to these great books. 

But it looks like the chance has been blown away beyond redemption.

These lyrical, magical and at times terrifying books have been among my fantasy favourites for nearly thirty years, and it would be a hard job to satisfy me completely, but this is appalling!

To take out the Celtic/Arthurian myth background, and make Will's family a lot of dysfunctional and uncaring Americans...and that is just the start.

It could (just!) have been worse, if  Will Smith was playing Merryman : (I'm also terrified of the mess they'll make of "I am Legend"!)

I'm used to terrible films being made from great books, and sometimes, the other way round, but this one is too close to home.

Incidentally, the only, small, sick, slightly redeeming feature is changing Chris Eccleston's Rider's earthly alias into a Doctor. (see what they did there?)

As the true ghastliness of this hatchet job unfolds, please keep us informed : rage is good for something or other...


----------



## High Eight (Aug 21, 2007)

Wait for The Grey King - I bet they'll change the location to Ireland. Because for Hollywood's lowest common denominator (which this bunch of monkeys most certainly are) 'Celtic' means Oirish. Riverdance, diddley-diddley fiddle music, black beer and leprechauns.

Wales - forget it. To this mob, Wales is the part of England where they mine coal and sing a lot and Scotland is the place where they wear kilts and paint themselves blue while drinking whisky, fishing for salmon and watching out for the Loch Ness monster (Oh god, I've just realised - the afanc! They'll turn it into Nessie!). As for Cornwall - "where dat?"

Nope, it'll be some horrible Hollywood version of Ireland, The Grey King will become Brian Boru and the Mari Llwydd will be the ghost of a black and tan. Oh, and there'll be a reference to what bastards the English were during the potato famine and how "dey drowned me grandaddy in de Titanic".

Retch!


----------



## The Ace (Aug 21, 2007)

There's a point High 8, would they remember the 'Titanic,' was built in Ireland ?


----------



## purple_kathryn (Aug 22, 2007)

The Ace said:


> There's a point High 8, would they remember the 'Titanic,' was built in Ireland ?


 
Northern Ireland thank you very much


----------



## purple_kathryn (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay finally finished the sequence and then rewatched the trailer

It really doesn't seem to bear much resemblence to the books at all (other than having the same characters).  It might be a good idea to view it not as a film adaption but as a movie with coincidentally the same names as a book you like 

I can understand them changing the age of the character though - Harry Potter was supposed to be 11 and I think they'd just seem too  young.

I'm also not sure how the heck they're going to adapt any of the following books.  They're all very "British".


----------



## The Ace (Aug 24, 2007)

Ummm PC ?  The actors in the first "Harry Potter," film _were_ 11.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Aug 25, 2007)

The Ace said:


> Ummm PC ? The actors in the first "Harry Potter," film _were_ 11.


 
Yeah I knew that   

I meant that the actors in the film seemed too young - one of the big problems that people had with the early HP films was that the acting wasn't any great shakes (which is fair enough they were only 10/ 11).  

In The Dark is Rising Will is supposed to (by in large) act far beyond his years and I don't think an 11 year old could carry that off.


----------



## Connavar (Oct 14, 2007)

I saw Simpsons The Movie tonight and saw the trailer for this movie.  I thought the hole idea was interesting, The signs,the light and dark thing. 

Dont get me wrong i have no interest in seeing the movie nun at all, i knew the name of the series cause i saw this thread and the talk of the books here.  When i saw the trailer i thought now i wanna read the books.

Not cause the movie looked good but i thought the book series they are prolly destroying are pretty interesting to sound like this even as a hollywood movie 

Im gonna order Over Sea and Under Stone cause i wanna read more good YA Fantasy.   Im not reading the books cause of the movie but cause of you guys talking so highly of the series and me remembering it cause of the trailer.


----------



## Connavar (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the first book.  Reading NL by Philip Pullman first then its this series.


----------



## Wiglaf (Oct 20, 2007)

Those fools up north (LA/Hollywood) ruin book series as if it was a mission from God.  Remember the Chronicles of Prydain (_The Book of Three, The Black Cauldron, etc._)? Wish you couldn't remember Disney's _The Black Cauldron_?
     By the way, I read _The Grey King_ as a youngin after someone gave me a copy.  I read read the rest because at the time I couldn't locate any.  What order is recommended if I read them now?  Is it the order they were written, or is it different (Lewis asked his publisher to change the order of the Narnia books)?


----------



## Niolani (Oct 25, 2007)

I was very lucky as a child in the 1990's to be given the set of books by one of my teacher aunties. I thought they were fantastic and I agree that the movie looks rubbish and completely untrue to the series. I won't be seeing it.


----------



## digs (Oct 26, 2007)

Wiglaf: in order of writing and chronological order within the books the order would be _Over Sea, Under Stone, The Dark is Rising, Greenwitch, The Grey King, Silver on the Tree._ You could read them in that order but I think you could also read the final four in order and then _Over Sea, Under Stone _whenever. It was originally written as a standalone.


----------

